# Something to think about ladies, (and possibly gents)



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I was posting in my diet group this morning bemoaning the fact that I have only lost 1 pound this week, despite making good choices for most of the week.

A wise lady shared this thought with me:



> I know it's hard not to focus on the larger number that needs to come off, but I wonder if a sculptor looks at a piece of granite or marble and sees what's inside, and just wishes it could be 'zapped' into being...? But no, one chip at a time, one bang of the hammer...it takes time to learn new habits and time to overcome our old stinkin thinkin patterns. I still have mine to work on, and I figure as long as we don't GIVE UP TRYING, we're WINNING


I had never thought of that way before, but yes, inside the body you see is another one, and tap by little tap, chip by little chip I will emerge. The trouble with hitting things with a big hammer is that they may break.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Did you eat a calorie reduced diet all week that told your body to go into starvation mode? Our bodies still react to feast and famine so be sure to eat more calories that what's on your reduced diet to fool it. I get days I barely eat then almost eat myself out of house and home. If I were to continually eat a calorie reduced diet I'd gain weight.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

You don't want to lose more than 2 pounds a week anyway. It's not healthy for your body.

But that lady is extremely wise. I like what she said. I'll have to remember that.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Mmmmm darn.....I was eating an Oh Henry bar while reading that:shock:


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Saddlebag said:


> Did you eat a calorie reduced diet all week that told your body to go into starvation mode?


Nope, 2 days mainly fruit and veggies, two days with meat or fish added to fruit and veggies, 2 days all that and maybe a little rice or pasta, one day, do as you like within reason. That plus a drink or two on some days, and I eat plenty.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

You did have a loss-so that is a win-stay positive!


----------

